# "Review of polygraph tests stokes privacy fears at cyber spy agency"



## The Bread Guy (9 Jul 2022)

One of the things being looked at:  using polygraphs as part of the hiring process 


> The watchdog body overseeing Canada's intelligence agencies is looking into whether polygraph tests — popularly known as lie detector tests — should be used to hire spies.
> 
> Its investigation has some of Canada's cyber intelligence officials worried that their most personal information could be viewed by strangers.
> 
> ...


More at the NSIRA's review terms of reference page here.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (9 Jul 2022)

Polygraph in and of itself is a poor assessor of someone's reliability or loyalty. It also doesn't consider the more pertinent external factors involved in data breaches or traitorous acts: 

-monetary issues
-criminal exploitation and extortion
-disgruntled or dissolutioned employees 
-improper access/poor IM practices
-user incompetence

Those influence behaviour a lot more than "if this guy twitches when we ask of he's sexually attracted to flowers, he's going to sell us out to the Russians..."


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Jul 2022)

You can always check if they studied at Cambridge.


----------



## Booter (9 Jul 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> Polygraph in and of itself is a poor assessor of someone's reliability or loyalty. It also doesn't consider the more pertinent external factors involved in data breaches or traitorous acts:
> 
> -monetary issues
> -criminal exploitation and extortion
> ...


It’s the lazy background check, uses less resources, takes less time.

And gives you the quality results all shortcuts get you,


----------



## Ostrozac (9 Jul 2022)

Whether the things actually work is probably a question that should have been asked before polygraphs were made a Treasury Board standard for certain security clearances. A standard that was put in place almost 10 years ago.


----------



## KevinB (9 Jul 2022)

A good system doesn’t just do a poly - but has a very in depth psych and background as well.  So it has a clear baseline and has rules out a number of false issues prior.  

  It also has reviews annually.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (9 Jul 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> Polygraph in and of itself is a poor assessor of someone's reliability or loyalty. It also doesn't consider the more pertinent external factors involved in data breaches or traitorous acts:
> 
> -monetary issues
> -criminal exploitation and extortion
> ...


Wait, what kind of flowers?

Huh- there is now a black van outside my front d…..


----------



## Underway (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## dapaterson (9 Jul 2022)

Ostrozac said:


> Whether the things actually work is probably a question that should have been asked before polygraphs were made a Treasury Board standard for certain security clearances. A standard that was put in place almost 10 years ago.


Standard in place due to allies insisting it be there.

Not because of any evidence of efficacy... And we'll documented methods to defeat it are attacked with regularity.


----------



## lenaitch (9 Jul 2022)

In law enforcement, a polygraph is a prop; a centre piece on the table, used by a trained forensic interviewer.  I realize HR matters are different, but the fact that polygraph results are inadmissible in court should be a hint.


----------



## KevinB (10 Jul 2022)

lenaitch said:


> In law enforcement, a polygraph is a prop; a centre piece on the table, used by a trained forensic interviewer.  I realize HR matters are different, but the fact that polygraph results are inadmissible in court should be a hint.


Not all courts


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Jul 2022)

Well, the court of public opinion doesn't count.


----------

